# Underwater dogs  in pictures



## Weird Beard (Sep 27, 2012)

beautiful shots, beautiful dogs isn't it people?


----------



## GummyMarmite (Jun 14, 2012)

Genius pics:thumbup:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

just watched last nights episode of top dog model where they were doing an under water shoot. wish i was that talented with a camera


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just think, poor Bobbie could have been one of them


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

bullet said:


> Just think, poor Bobbie could have been one of them


how would he have coped with the water shots? got to admit i'm torn between scarlet and simba for the winning dog. both have got far more character than the two little ones


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

:thumbup: we watched it too! We now have the underwater Dachshund as wallpaper on our PC! We hadn't watched it before. Is Simba a Sarplaninac? Couldn't find the info anywhere.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I am in love with simba


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

These are fantastic, I have just lol'd I have to show the OH these when he gets in he'll cry!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my word!! Absolutely hilarious!! :lol: That second picture put the biggest grin on my face- love them! :thumbup:


----------



## Echuca Working Collies (Sep 17, 2012)

Weird Beard said:


> beautiful shots, beautiful dogs isn't it people?


Hi

Amazing pictures :thumbup:

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, great pictures! I also watched Next Dog Model, I love Simba, his expression on the pictures is genius!


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

I've seen these before. Hilarious!

SJ


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what incredible pictures


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Fab shots. :thumbup:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My friend painted this from one of his pics. I have in bathroom.


----------

